# Degus..



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

They look like lovely little things and they are so entertaining to watch!

Im hopefully going to try get some.. but i was wondering afew things before i start..

how old do they live?
what will they need?
what do they eat?
what does it mean when they squeek at u?
do they bite?
how many should i get?
can you have them 'done'?
whats better to have? 2 females? 2 males? 1 male and 1 female?

ooo where can you buy them from?

I wana make sure i have everything right if i get some?
thanks x


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

Paws&Claws said:


> They look like lovely little things and they are so entertaining to watch!
> 
> Im hopefully going to try get some.. but i was wondering afew things before i start..
> 
> ...


how old do they live? Roughly 7-8 years
what will they need? Lots of wooden toys, nothing plastic. And a wired cage
what do they eat? You can either buy premium degu food or use guinea pig food
what does it mean when they squeek at u? There are many noises they make which could mean anger, excitement etc
do they bite? They don't usually bite unless you have a really timid one
how many should i get? At least 3. The do better in small groups of 3-4
can you have them 'done'? Yes but it isn't nessesary if you stick to same sexed groups
whats better to have? 2 females? 2 males? 1 male and 1 female? Unless you're breeding, keep them in either male or female groups

ooo where can you buy them from? Pets at home sell them but buying them from a breeder or getting them from the RSPCA etc is better


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Thank you Marcia!

thats a great help! Will having them in same sex groups not cause them to fight?

I would love to rescue some  Id rather rescue then just buy them from pets at home! I went to see a couple of them at pets at home and they ran over to my hand and squeeked at me lol i didnt no if i was scaring them or if they were pleased to see me! lol

how do i go about rescuing them from the rspca?  x


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Yes there was one sat on a branch squeaking it's head off when I was looking at them last week. There was about two or three others in the same cage but this one just sat there squeaking. I didn't even know they squeaked.


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

Paws&Claws said:


> Thank you Marcia!
> 
> thats a great help! Will having them in same sex groups not cause them to fight?
> 
> ...


Degus are so affectionate towards eachother usually, if they're same sexed groups, you'll see them snuggled up together, it's so cute 

With regards to the rspca, just contact them and see if they have any up for adoption and then ask to go in and see them  The rspca son't usually do home checks for such a small animal.


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

thank you marcia 

aw they sound better and better! Theres nothing on my local rspca  its all dogs cats and rabbits  x


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Is there anywhere i can search for them? There are 2 brothers or sale at pets at home for £45 would that be any good?

They are both pretty tame and i got to stroke the tameist  They are lovely! I found a large all mental cage 2 tier for about £60... is that any good?  x


----------



## lovelylola (Sep 28, 2009)

Hey there,

I have two degus and they are so funny. They both have their own personalities.

Degus can live up to 5 years or more. So they are a long term pet. They love climbing and mine love their wheel. My degus get degu pellets from pets at home but they also enjoy hay. Degus can get diabetic very easily so you have make sure you dont give them anything that is too fatting. Such as fruit.

Degus squeek for all different reasons. Sometimes they squeek if they are scared or hurt, other times they just squeek for the fun of it.
My degus have bitten me a couple times before but it's very rare for them to bite you. If handled correctly they shouldn't bite you.

Degus love to be in groups and the more you have the more entertaining they will be. Two or more would be best.

I am not sure about getting them fixed but you could probably ask a local vet. The problem is that vets dont know much about degus yet. My vet actually had a book out reading about them when I was there lol.

We got ours from pets at home. We were orginally going to get rats but I could tell the rats there were not looked after properly. I don't really trust pet shops to be honest. However the woman at the store brought out two degus and I couldn't say no because they were so friendly. I am a sucker for cute faces.

This website is good for degu related questions: 
Degu World-Home

haha sorry for the long answer. Hope it helps!! :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Thanks for ur help  Theres 2 ive got my eye on at pets at home x


----------



## spankingtigger (Mar 24, 2009)

if you go onto degu and chinchilla world there is a lot of degus needing new homes in there adoption centre i bought one of my degus from pets at home and with in a week she worked up a £100 vet bill as she had lots of problems she is no longer with us so if you can have a look on that website see if there is any needing loving homes in your area  they are all mainly up north otherwise i would have them all lol


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

spankingtigger said:


> if you go onto degu and chinchilla world there is a lot of degus needing new homes in there adoption centre i bought one of my degus from pets at home and with in a week she worked up a £100 vet bill as she had lots of problems she is no longer with us so if you can have a look on that website see if there is any needing loving homes in your area  they are all mainly up north otherwise i would have them all lol


Now why would you go and say a thing like that? You know how bad my weakness for degus is 
I still want some of your blues though


----------



## spankingtigger (Mar 24, 2009)

i have 4 blues ready to go now 2 girls and an unrelated pair boy and girly :0 can arrange a courier


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Have you got a website for degu world thingy?  x


----------



## spankingtigger (Mar 24, 2009)

Degu and Chinchilla World - Home


----------

